
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead - hintymad
https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425
======
hintymad
I can offer some anecdotes:

In a startup that's evolving its culture, there are a number of engineers who
did very little engineering work but participating interviews all days long.
They turned down a candidate if the candidate got promoted every two years or
if the candidate produced "too many successful projects" in their opinion.
Why? Well, in the eyes of these culture warriors, such candidates apparently
"worked too hard", and therefore "were not good fit of the company's culture
2.0". They were also the same people who asked a few top performers to not
work so hard because "they put too much pressure on co-workers". And in the
same startup, droves of engineers would take weeks of sick days off because
they "were traumatized by the outcome of US election".

In another so called hot tech company, if someone was promoted to a leadership
position, be it of management ladder or technical ladder, the immediate
question asked in employee all hands or in internal mailing list would be "why
did not an XXX get promoted", where "XXX" can refer to any minority people.
And huge rants from dozens if not hundreds of employees ensued. No critical
review of the qualification of the promoted. No specific name of alternatives.
No inspection of the demographics of the hiring pipeline or the employees. If
the promoted is not of XXX, then by default there's a diversity problem. By
default there's an equality problem. By default there's an elitism problem.

